# Euro disney



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure it has been dissected already. My daughter wants to take her 2 under 10 year olds, am told husband should count as third child :roll: to disney euro. Is there a campsite there or very close by. do any of the clubs do a booking service.Ideas are most welcom.

cabby

edited to state they do have their own motorhome.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Why not stay on site?

We are in there in February and plan to do so.

There was something posted somewhere, that if you stay for more than 3 nights, it works out cheaper to buy an annual pass and you can also claim the car parking back.

But we will see when we get there.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe it is acceptable to overnight on the carpark at Eurodisney


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Motorhomes are allowed to park on the carpark overnight, there is a section for them and a lot do. There is a facilities block intended mainly for the coach drivers.

I heard that the waste water dump is now off limits for motorhomes now but we haven't been for a while. You get various reports every year about the coach drivers building having been abused by motorhomers plugging in electric inside etc so being banned.

I think we stayed overnight once so I could have a couple of drinks in the disney village.

Most of the time we went back to the campsite www.lechenegris.co.uk about 30 mins away.

Some people prefer http://www.caravaning-4vents.fr/ similar distance.

We stayed at Le Chene Gris 2 years in a row when we went as the kid was below school age, we bought annual passes for Disney in June 2009 and went again May 2010.

The site www.dlrpmagic.com has lots of Disney info.

We use the tunnel with tesco vouchers and as we were out of season also used the vacansoleil cheques for £9 a night stays. Summer time obv costs more at Le Chene Gris, we liked the site and the facilities though. Aires and carparks are ok every now and again but we like facilties too.

Overnighting in the disney carpark would require 2 days worth of car park charges, 13Euro a day or something and they do rounds to check. Again our annual pass came with free parking.

Lots more info in these forums, search for Disney in the top right corner of the france forum.

Ben

edit

You can see the motorhome section on this google map. The blue roofed building in the coach drivers block

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=dis...c=6&hq=disneyland+paris&radius=15000&t=h&z=17


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Dedicated motorhome parking. 20 euros per night or free with an annual pass. As mentioned previously the facilities are limited (and possibly altered recently) but last year we could access water and waste at the coach service point.

This video on youtube shows the approach and car park.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

http://www.caravaning-4vents.fr/

Weve stayed here a couple of times with 2 under tens only 15 mins away plenty of activities. They have the swimming pool, play park etc very big pitches very clean site.
Bri


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

We're a family, two adults, two children under ten.

We love Disneyland and would absolutely recommend annual passes.
Ours have just expired, we spent 22 nights at DLP car park in 2010/2011.

Annual passes cost 199euros for the Dream Pass (365 day access) or 149euros for Fantasy Pass (approx 330 day access)

Toilets and showers have been available every time we've been (all four seasons) although I will mention that the showers were icy cold in August.

There is a drive over disposal point, sign says no motorhomes but folk still seem to use it regardless.

I will also mention that the fresh water was off in December ( taps removed from standpipes ).
Water was still available from the toilet block sinks, I'm not sure if I would of used it for drinking though. We had bottled water, so not an issue for us.

There is a filling station at the entrance and a small Casino store inside the railway station - so bread, milk etc are available.
Paris is just a short train journey away and very reasonably priced.


Any more questions, feel free to ask

Dan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What is the cost to park for the day, is it still 20 euros?

peedee


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, still 20euros to park for the day.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

How late can you arrive and still park overnight ? I assume there comes a time when the gates are closed ?

An evening arrival time, like 8pm or 9pm would be good for having an early morning start into the parks, I think.

Speaking of which, how early does it open ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

dealgan said:


> How late can you arrive and still park overnight ? I assume there comes a time when the gates are closed ?
> 
> An evening arrival time, like 8pm or 9pm would be good for having an early morning start into the parks, I think.
> 
> Speaking of which, how early does it open ?


see my youtube link that ownedbycollies has posted above...
We arrived about 10pm and parked over on the right in a sort of hard shoulder just before the gates. no one bothered us and we entered early morning when the first gate opened before 8am. So the arrival night wa free, did the park and had 1 more paid for night inside.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

we went last year for 4 nights,bought the annual passes.They still put a ticket on our screen saying we neded to pay for parking,took it to guest services and showed annual pass and they just stamped it up.Going again at easter and july just before passes run out.Was able to use shower block no problem.Lots of motorhomes when we were there (August).Can be noisy during night roadsweeper lorries cleaning car park.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Last summer we arrived just before 8.00pm and gates were closed. Enquired at the Esso petrol station and were allowed to park overnight for free.

When we woke up there were 3 other vans alongside us!


----------

